# Tank for my Idolos



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry about the filter, my girlfriend wanted it to look all dark so she used some filter on her camera that makes this hard to see. I will post more pics as I take them but for now...







We used this tank (medium) added 2 different substrates, one is loose coconut fiber and the other is a tropical mulch that we bought to try to retain humidity. We decorated with all fake plants and I thought the vine was a nice touch. the butterflies are actually a decoration put into function because the are held in place with a wire which we used to hold things to the screen sides. Plus I think they look nice.  

After that we had to find a balance of temperature and humidity which unfortunately are still fighting each other, One goes up, the other goes down. To solve this we added two lights. one blue 12 hour light that we have in a hood on top of the tank, and only comes on when we feel like it. the other is a red 24 hr light in a desk lamp that is pointed up from just underneath the big leaf. keeps at least the leaf warm all the time. But these two together did not reach the temp we wanted so we wrapped 3 sides and the top in that plastic stuff you use on your windows in the winter to keep the heat in.... which helped a little. ultimately what helped the most was the room heater. Got the temp up, but sucked all the humidity out of the room... So the final touch was the warm vapor humidifier positioned just in front of the tank, pointing at the door (which does not have the plastic) which stays on most of the time.






And here is the female, just after putting her in, on top of the big leaf. She has only been in there for an hour or so, so I will post other pics as I take them.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 5, 2012)

How big is the tank? How many are you putting in there?

Oh and here's what I always ask everyone.

Have you read the Idolomantis consolidated thread in General discussion?

It's a huge help and such an easy read!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks pretty good. I can't tell if you have small branches lining the roof of the tank, but that is essential.


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 5, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> How big is the tank? How many are you putting in there?
> 
> Oh and here's what I always ask everyone.
> 
> ...


The tank dimensions are 16" x 16" x 30" we are only putting two in for now, then after they mate, if successful we will probably keep all of one gender in here and all of the other in another tank. only bring what we want to mate together. And I have read that forum along with many care sheets. I hope to make any contributions I find as well.  



Paradoxica said:


> Looks pretty good. I can't tell if you have small branches lining the roof of the tank, but that is essential.


We don't as of now, but I hope to read how other people went about that. It is a metal mesh all around, which I have read is ok with daily spraying or better. But lining the top is a short term goal. We also have it set up as kind of a 2-tier set up so if they choose to molt from the top, they have a big leaf underneath to catch them in case of a fall. Or they can molt from the leaf, and the substrate is really soft for the same reason.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't think think you have to have the twig top till around L4 or 5. That's when I did mine I think.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 6, 2012)

why is a twid top better than just a mesh top?



fleurdejoo said:


> I don't think think you have to have the twig top till around L4 or 5. That's when I did mine I think.


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 6, 2012)

That is why I didn't worry about it right away. but I do plan on doing it soon



D_Hemptress said:


> why is a twid top better than just a mesh top?


Idolo's or notorious for falling during their molt, and it happens moreso when the top of the tank is a material that they cannot grip as well. They can really grip sticks and real plants better than metal mesh and plastic plants. My plants are all some sort of fiber, silk and the like.


----------



## gripen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mr. Hyde said:


> That is why I didn't worry about it right away. but I do plan on doing it soon
> 
> Idolo's or notorious for falling during their molt, and it happens moreso when the top of the tank is a material that they cannot grip as well. They can really grip sticks and real plants better than metal mesh and plastic plants. My plants are all some sort of fiber, silk and the like.


No METAL MESH it will kill them. When the moult they will break there tarsis on them guaranteed. You also need way more small sticks. Other than that though looking good,


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah the they need the twigs to molt from but you also need to keep their tootsie toes away from metal screen.

They apparently will rip them right off. But not a concern for you yet.


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 6, 2012)

Will get to work. Hopefully covering the outsides in a web like structure of things other than the metal will help. maybe straw for the sides and the sticks up top?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Covering the outsides??

I think you want the twigs inside on the top.

I wouldn't put straw on the sides. I think that would get funky pretty quick considering all the humidity they get. I have like one stick per side running floor to ceiling.

Wait a minute are you saying the sides of your enclosure are metal mesh?

If so I would toss it, personally!! I would be too worried. Take one of their shed skins and set it down on all fours on top of metal mesh. You will not be able to remove it without tearing it up. At least I couldn't with my L7's shed skin. Maybe different when they are as young as yours. This part of keeping Idolo's is frustrating for me anyway.

Go back and look at the enclosures in the Idolomantis Consolidated thread. Angelofdeathzz and Precarious have my personal faves.


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol no, not covering the outsides. and yes the sides are this metal screen. I plan to make some structure that they can climb on instead of the walls of the tank itself... We'll see how it goes. good thought on the straw, i didnt think of that, but I plan to make some sort of web like structure.... just don't know what to make it out of.... hmmm


----------



## gripen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mr. Hyde said:


> Lol no, not covering the outsides. and yes the sides are this metal screen. I plan to make some structure that they can climb on instead of the walls of the tank itself... We'll see how it goes. good thought on the straw, i didnt think of that, but I plan to make some sort of web like structure.... just don't know what to make it out of.... hmmm


I made a mesh out of straw. Just stitch it together as best as you can. Do about and 1/8 of an inch in between each piece of straw.


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 6, 2012)

That's what I had in mind, no issues with the straw funkin' up? I even thought just some butterfly net type stuff to hang down the sides might be suitable.. Lot of possibilities I guess.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## hierodula (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice setup! I like the army your growing there


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Aaaand in walks the big gun!!!

A choir of angels sings out, proclaiming the beauty of the King tank!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 8, 2012)

I love all the little branches on the roof, very good idea


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, looks great. Hope to get there before long


----------

